# international health insurance



## YSOUL (Aug 25, 2009)

I will be having a baby in february and i am in need of health insurance. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bupa is available and it's international.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

We are covered by Bupa too, by my wifes employer. They seem very good.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

If I may jump in with a question too, does anyone have international insurance not covered by their employer?


----------

